# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 6

## Mukica

ovo je nastavak topica RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 5




> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama


Prema zadnjem popisu ima vas 68: 

ajam 
aleta 
alga 
alisaskvo 
alone 
Ana i mamino zlato 
Balarosa 
branka0112 
Bubabaya 
Candy 
Choko 
dorena 
flower 
Goge 
graskic 
Hady 
Heliona 
Ineska 
iraz 
iridana2666 
ive 
jabaresi 
jadro 
JaMajka 
KANTRIDA 
kety 
Kile 
kokolina 
la11 
lailah 
lali 
Lila ha 
luci2 
Lululu 
madi 
magriz 
majka 
mala laia 
Marna 
MELITA06 
Mrs RIA 
mummy_s 
nani 
natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
NATTIE2 
ovca_i_janje 
PattyC 
Paulita 
Prihonja 
ra 
rene 
sandraf 
Sandrij2 
sarasabina 
Serpentina 
She Devil 
skviki 
Sun 
Sunseeker 
thalia 
tibica 
Tilja 
tiskar32 
Točkica 
uroboros 
vitekova mamuška 
Winnie The Pooh 
Zeko

----------


## lali

:D

----------


## lali

:D

----------


## iridana2666

kad će riječanke na kavu?   :Smile:  bilo bi red da vam se konačno i ja pridružim   :Grin:

----------


## Sandrij2

Nadam se da ću i ja ovaj put vidjeti dogovor... mislim, prije nego što kava prođe.

----------


## PetraRi

prijavljujemo se na popis Ri forumašica

----------


## lali

ajam 
aleta 
alga 
alisaskvo 
alone 
Ana i mamino zlato 
Balarosa 
branka0112 
Bubabaya 
Candy 
Choko 
dorena 
flower 
Goge 
graskic 
Hady 
Heliona 
Ineska 
iraz 
iridana2666 
ive 
jabaresi 
jadro 
JaMajka 
KANTRIDA 
kety 
Kile 
kokolina 
la11 
lailah 
lali 
Lila ha 
luci2 
Lululu 
madi 
magriz 
majka 
mala laia 
Marna 
MELITA06 
Mrs RIA 
mummy_s 
nani 
natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
NATTIE2 
ovca_i_janje 
PattyC 
Paulita 
PetraRi
Prihonja 
ra 
rene 
sandraf 
Sandrij2 
sarasabina 
Serpentina 
She Devil 
skviki 
Sun 
Sunseeker 
thalia 
tibica 
Tilja 
tiskar32 
Točkica 
uroboros 
vitekova mamuška 
Winnie The Pooh 
Zeko

----------


## lali

Dobrodošla PetraRi! :D

----------


## PetraRi

zahvaljujemo na dobrodoslici lali

----------


## Mukica

Cure,

ima vas jako puno na popisu (skoro vise nego sto ima clanica rode u Zagrebu) i zanima me nesto.

Koliko od vas je zainteresirano da na bilo koji nacina sudjeluje u rodinim aktivnostima? --> nije nuzno za sve biti clanom da bi se sudjelovalo

Npr. mozete se javiti na edukaciju sa za savjetnike za AS (kada je bude) pa nakon sto je zavrsite i odradite par pregleda da steknete praksu u vasem gradu moze biti znatno vise pregleda AS godisnje jer ce i savjetnika biti vise... 

Ili se mozete na neki drugi nacin ukljuciti u rodine aktivnosti - mozda samo skidanjem s portala i printanjem obavijesti o MŠD ili nekim drugim aktivnostima u vašem gradu.

----------


## Sun

evo trenutno smo u organizaciji radionice o platnenim pelenama, printat cemo letkice sa obavijesti koje bi trebalo polijepiti po pedijatrijskim ambulantama, ginekoloskim itd.
Ima li zainteresiranihpa da pokrijemo malo sve djelove grada?

----------


## Sun

U utorak, 29.01.2008. s početkom u 16.30 sati, u Domu zdravlja u Cambierievoj ulici br. 2 na II katu, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 091 154 77 33 ili 098 172 4495. 
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. 
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## In love

Sun, ja bih došla, da vidim ove Rodine puse u živo  :D

----------


## Sun

in love, moze, pisem te na listu!

----------


## Sun

zaboravila dodati- moci cete i kupiti rodine puse nakon radionice  :Smile:

----------


## In love

Sun, vidimo se...
Dobro znati, da ponesem i novce   :Laughing:

----------


## PetraRi

ja mogu polijepit kod dr. obersnel, reci sto mi je ciniti...

----------


## Sun

PetraRI, hvala, javit cu ti se ovih dana, cim isprintamo letkice   :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

> ja mogu polijepit kod dr. obersnel, reci sto mi je ciniti...


petraRi da li m0žeš isprintati letkić u boji pa naljepiti u ordinaciji, ili ti više odgovara da se nađemo negdje pa da ti ga dam?
Ako možeš printati pošalji mi mejl adresu na pp.


Ima li još koja cura da može negdje staviti plakatić?

----------


## Hady

ponesi mi sutra pa ću ja stavit u naš vrtić

----------


## PetraRi

Sun mogu isprintati u boji nije mi problem...poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Sun

Hvala  cure  :Kiss:  
Hady sutra donesem, javi samo točno kad i gdje!

----------


## PetraRi

zalijepila sam kod:
dr. obersnel
dr. gall

i ostavila na stolu ispred savjetovalista za prehranu

----------


## Sun

super, hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## očalinka

Pozdrav od još jedne iz Riječkog prigrada !  :Bye:

----------


## tibica

Ja bi se rado uključila u edukaciju o AS ili o dojenju. 
Mogu lijepiti i letkiće, ali ne mogu printati nažalost. Područje Podmurvice, Turnić, Pehlin.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Moja Eva je kod dr.Kilvajna (malo je na Sušaku, malo u Kostreni).
Ja sam na zadnjoj kontroli odnijela isprintane letke o platnenima.
Zanima me ako bi se mogle dogovoriti i o drugim materijalima. Voljna sam odnijeti i druge stvari recimo neki plakat ili brošure. On mi je sasvim ok i dalo bi se s njim surađivati. PPajte me

----------


## Sun

odlično ana i mamino zlato!
Složit ćemo ti jedan paket brošura da odneseš u ordinaciju  :D 

tibice, hoćeš nam se priključiti?
Prvi neki korak bi bio da se učlaniš u Udrugu, pa se onda uključiš u ono područje rada koje te zanima. Za AS se organizira par puta godišnje po raznim gradovima tečaj i onda se priključiš našim curama na pregledima. Što se edukacije za savjetnicu za dojenje tiče, ona je puno opsežnija i dugotrajnija, za nju je glavna i odgovorna maja, pa se trebaš njoj javiti ako si zainteresirana.
pitaj ako te što još zanima   :Smile:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Doći ću na Deltu u nedjelju pa se vidimo.

----------


## Sun

super!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Laughing:   ja kao pretpostavljam da ćeš biti tamo ...

----------


## sanjaneo

nadam se da primate i mene  :D

----------


## In love

Sun, ja bih isto voljela nešto radit   :Smile:  

Vremena imam, ajd, koliko mogu uz dvoje djece..
Ne bih ovo sa sjedalicama, to mi komplicirano (ili nije, nemam pojma)

Kako se mogu ućlanit u udrugu, živim u Ri ali sam stranac (jel ima ili nema veze)

----------


## Serpentina

Svaka pomoć je dobrodošla  :Smile: 
Više o učlanjenju pročitajte ovdje  :D

----------


## ra

In Love, čekamo te.
posla ima puuuuno, pelene, sjedalice, dojenje, štandiranje, letkarenje, hostesiranje...

i nema veze što si stranac, sad ste i tako u rijeci   :Wink:

----------


## In love

> In Love, čekamo te.
> posla ima puuuuno, pelene, sjedalice, dojenje, štandiranje, letkarenje, *hostesiranje...*
> 
> i nema veze što si stranac, sad ste i tako u rijeci


Ajme Ra, ovo boldano je pravo za mene   :Laughing:

----------


## Hady

Odlično, toga nam uvijek treba! In love - očekujemo te!!!!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Super, baš se veselim upoznati tebe i tvoje klince  :D

----------


## ra

> ra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> In Love, čekamo te.
> posla ima puuuuno, pelene, sjedalice, dojenje, štandiranje, letkarenje, *hostesiranje...*
> 
> i nema veze što si stranac, sad ste i tako u rijeci  
> 
> 
> Ajme Ra, ovo boldano je pravo za mene


  :No-no:

----------


## ive

Trebala bih informaciju  tko je "glavna roda" za našu županiju? Kuma mi piše članak za novine i dobila je njen broj moba (od rode iz Zg), ali kaže da mob ne radi, pa bi mi trebala neka potvrda, da li se broj mijenjao ili u čemu je problem.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem.

----------


## ra

ive, sun je voditeljica PG županije.
šaljem ti pp dok se ne javi.

----------


## Sun

> Trebala bih informaciju  tko je "glavna roda" za našu županiju? Kuma mi piše članak za novine i dobila je njen broj moba (od rode iz Zg), ali kaže da mob ne radi, pa bi mi trebala neka potvrda, da li se broj mijenjao ili u čemu je problem.
> Unaprijed zahvaljujem.


evo me  :Smile: 

stvarno ne kužim u čemu je problem s tim mobitelom, novog sam ga dobila a nikako da stignem proučiti. Ja nikad ne čujem da zvoni :/
poslat ću ti sad na pp moj privatni broj moba pa može mi se javiti i na taj!

----------


## ra

> Trebala bih informaciju  tko je "glavna roda" za našu županiju? Kuma mi piše članak za novine i dobila je njen broj moba (od rode iz Zg), ali kaže da mob ne radi, pa bi mi trebala neka potvrda, da li se broj mijenjao ili u čemu je problem.
> Unaprijed zahvaljujem.


uspjele su se dogovoriti   :Smile:  

uglavnom, traže se dvije forumašice koje bi sutra mogle doći do grada i popričati malo s novinarkom, reći koju riječ o svojim iskustvima s forumom, poslikati se...

javite mi se na pp.

----------


## ra

baš nitko   :Sad:

----------


## skviki

> baš nitko


A ja ti nisam dovoljno dobra   :Grin:

----------


## ra

> ra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> baš nitko  
> 
> 
> A ja ti nisam dovoljno dobra


  :Kiss:  
c ya

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

samo da se javim, ja sam na losinju i dolazim povremeno u ri, obicno subotom! bilo bi mi drago upoznati rijecke rode!

----------


## skviki

O mama puhić  :D 

Samo ti najavi kad si tu, pa se podružimo.

----------


## skviki

U današnjem novom listu izašle
3 mame s foruma.

Aj pogađajte koje!!!

Tko prvi spoji sve tri s nickom na forumu ima kavu   :Razz:

----------


## lailah

Tebe prepoznah al druge cure ne znam. Lipo ste ispale   :Smile:

----------


## lailah

Ah sad sam skužila da je među vama i ra, a treća  :?

----------


## skviki

> Ah sad sam skužila da je među vama i ra, a treća  :?


Za kavu tražim tri točna odgovora    :Laughing:

----------


## Hady

Vid nje što se hvali.....

----------


## lailah

Help please! 

Velika je konkurencija...moram se izborit za kafu  :Laughing:

----------


## skviki

> Vid nje što se hvali.....


Pa kad neće nitko drugi .....  :Razz:

----------


## ra

e skviki, skviki...

mogu i ja pogađati   :Grin:

----------


## skviki

> e skviki, skviki...
> 
> mogu i ja pogađati


Ti možeš uvijek   :Saint:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Hady

Ha čuj bori se..... ja svoju kavu već imam danas - ipak se za ovakvu medijsku objavu  mora častiti.....   :Laughing:

----------


## ra

ponesi onda dosta novaca   :Grin:

----------


## PetraRi

> U današnjem novom listu izašle
> 3 mame s foruma.
> 
> Aj pogađajte koje!!!
> 
> Tko prvi spoji sve tri s nickom na forumu ima kavu


imam novi list od jucer 5.3. tu su dvije vrijedne "tete rode"
skviki i ra   :Smile:  skuzila sam vas odmah

a danasnji cu vjerovatno imat u ruci navecer pa mozda osvojim kavu   :Smile:

----------


## In love

Ako neko, onda ču ja pogodit   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   I kava je moja...

----------


## skviki

> Ako neko, onda ču ja pogodit     I kava je moja...


  :Yes:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> O mama puhić  :D 
> 
> Samo ti najavi kad si tu, pa se podružimo.


lijepo od tebe, skviki! evo, dolazim vjerojatno u subotu, osim ako vrijeme nastavi divljati, pa trajekti ne budu vozili! mozes mi poslati tel? vjerojatno cu se vidjeti s magnolijom, mogle bi se onda sve tri naci, sve imamo djecicu slicnog uzrasta!   :Grin:

----------


## skviki

Imaš pp   :Smile:

----------


## PetraRi

skviki, ra i In love ako se ne varam
jesam pogodila?
cura bas ste super ispale za djecicu i ne trebam reci da su preslatka
In love ako se ne varam sjedile smo jedna pored druge na radionici o platnenim pelenama. eto tako te prepoznah a mozda sam i u krivom smjeru otisla?   :Smile:

----------


## ra

detektivka  8)

----------


## In love

PetraRi, sjedni 5   :Laughing:

----------


## Sun

skviki ako ces se nalaziti u subotu s puhovima, daj ponesi malo letaka, brosura, plakata, sto vec imas da ona podjeli i polijepi po losinju   :Smile:

----------


## skviki

> skviki ako ces se nalaziti u subotu s puhovima, daj ponesi malo letaka, brosura, plakata, sto vec imas da ona podjeli i polijepi po losinju


Čule smo se, ali danas ne dolazi.

Možda sutra.

Ako se vidimo, obdarit ću je papirićima   :Kiss:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

super, cure!   :D 
skviki, nije mi se javila ona cura, pa te zato nisam ni zvala u subotu. (nije mi se javila ni u nedjelju, ni danas, ali to je vec druga tema) 
mozemo se onda vidjeti ovu subotu, ako nemas drugih planova! 
 :Embarassed:  uf, dobro da sam se sjetila ipak navratiti na ovaj topic.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

da ne bi bilo zabune, pod "ona cura" ne misli se na magnoliju.   :Grin: 
(da ne ispadne da gundam protiv nje, a meni nista slicno ni na kraj pameti)   :Wink:

----------


## skviki

Čut ćemo se   :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Kiss:  i vidjeti!

----------


## PetraRi

a kava?  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

popile smo kavu, ako to pitas!   :Laughing:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## PetraRi

> popile smo kavu, ako to pitas!


hheh sorry nisam se do kraja izjasnila...mislila sam na ovu nagradnu kavu od skviki jesam li onda to osvojila ili me netko pretekao?   :Smile:

----------


## skviki

Ma osvojila si draga kavu   :Heart:  

Dočim mi dijete ozdravi javim se pa ćemo na kavicu   :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Evo javljam se i ja... Nisam prije skužila topic... I ja sam često na Kvarneru (Ičići), sad ću vjerojatno biti i češće otkako sam na porodiljnom, pa ću škicati ima li kakvih dogovora za kavu   :Grin:  

p.s. Sun, mislim da sam vidjela TD u svom susjedstvu, nešto je jako vrijedan

----------


## Sun

pa radi čovjek  :Smile: 
a kako znaš  koji je md?
I kaed si za kavu samo napiši, mi volimo tamo na plažici, ja pijem kavu, a luky skače po onim toboganima i čudesima...

----------


## Angie75

evo ja baš s kave a F. s tobogana... Svako prije podne smo na plaži.
Povezala sam tebe i td jer sam vas jednom vidjela s tvojom sestrom na lungo mare... TD je moja generacija i moja frendica ga zna.

----------


## ra

još jedna detektivka   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

:Laughing:  
ma mi se znamio iz Zg, odnosno angie zna moju sestru, a ja ju upoznala na onoj super našoj povorci za majčin dan prošle godine!
Samo nisam znala od kud zna d. 
A šta si sad tu u Ičićima?
aj vidimo se valjda onda na kavici na plažici  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

> još jedna detektivka


  :Laughing:  

Jesam, baš.

Sad sam tu još samo do Uskrsa (došla prije 3 tjedna), ali ubrzo ću doći opet.

----------


## blis

Prilično hitno bi mi trebale 2 Rodine brošure o porodu. Ima li koja od vas brošuru viška? thx

----------


## skviki

> Prilično hitno bi mi trebale 2 Rodine brošure o porodu. Ima li koja od vas brošuru viška? thx


Imam ja.

----------


## magriz

mi smo opet malo u rijeci, pa bismo se družili (ako ne zapadne snijeg   :Mad:  )
ako bude lijepo, idemo do ičića

----------


## Angie75

I mi stižemo danas u Ičiće, pa ako se kome da spustiti do plaže  :D

----------


## Sun

ja tek sad vidim, a bome jučer ne bi ni uspjela doći. Al ti sigurno ostaješ još par dana pa se vidimo, ha?

----------


## Angie75

O da, ostajemo neka 2 tjedna. Al kakvo vam je vrijeme ovdje   :Sad:

----------


## Sun

pa da, živi užas.kakti sutra bi trebalo bit lijepo..

----------


## Serpentina

Jel se netko čuo sa Danijelom?

----------


## arilu

Hoće bit sutra u Ri štand s platnenim pelenama?Zvala sam u Zg prije 10-tak dana i rekli su mi da će bit 15., a ne vidim nikakvu obavijest! :?

----------


## Sun

arilu, štand će biti sutra od 10-12, obavijest je na portalu, a i na forumu.
Ne znam samo kako stojimo s pelenama, idem provjeriti s curama.

----------


## arilu

Pročitala sam da će se prodavati majice, ali ja bi došla po pelene ako ih bude. Nisam sad u Rijeci pa te molim, ako budeš doznala dal će ih bit ili ne da mi javiš da ne dolazim u Ri bez veze!

----------


## Tilja

Ima pelena!!! Dođi!!!

----------


## arilu

Juhu hu u juhu hu  :D

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*angie75*, je l' dolazis na cres ovo ljeto?   :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

je l' se zeli netko sutra u jutro druziti sa mnom i malim puhicem?   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## lailah

Mi smo sutra u Zg tako da niš od nas.   :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

> *angie75*, je l' dolazis na cres ovo ljeto?


Dolazim, naravno! Kraj 6., prva polovica 7. mj. 
Vi?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Malo OT
ja sam jedna ri nostalgičarka. provela sam 5 najlipših godina u rijeci, na vežici. jel tko od vas bio na FTHM?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *angie75*, je l' dolazis na cres ovo ljeto?  
> 
> 
> Dolazim, naravno! Kraj 6., prva polovica 7. mj. 
> Vi?


mi smo i sad na losinju, cijelu ovu godinu smo tu. jeste sad u icicima?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

lailah, kad sam nedavno bila u ri zvala sam te i slala ti poruke,ali nisam te uspijela dobiti.   :Sad:

----------


## Angie75

*puhovi*, nismo, u Zagrebu smo. Malo se bavimo shoppingom prije ljeta   :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

> *puhovi*, nismo, u Zagrebu smo. Malo se bavimo shoppingom prije ljeta


Zaboravih napisati da smo za 1. maj bili na Cresu, dolazili smo i u Lošinj, bili na pizzi u Nerezinama itd. Jeste i vi tad bili dolje?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Angie75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *puhovi*, nismo, u Zagrebu smo. Malo se bavimo shoppingom prije ljeta  
> 
> 
> Zaboravih napisati da smo za 1. maj bili na Cresu, dolazili smo i u Lošinj, bili na pizzi u Nerezinama itd. Jeste i vi tad bili dolje?


  :Laughing:  ne, mi smo stalno na losinju - zivimo tamo trenutno - ali za prvi maj bili smo u zgbu! zivimo u paralelnim svjetovima!
posalji porukicu kad dodes opet, mozemo se eventualno vidjeti i u rijeci, tj. icicima, premda cu sad rijede dolaziti, jer su mi obaveze koje sam imala u rijeci za sad zavrsile, pa vise necu dolaziti svaki tjedan.

----------


## Angie75

Aaaaa... Zbunilo me što piše da vam je lokacija Zg. Baš vam zavidim što ste cijele godine na Lošinju (baš u gradu ili?)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ne, na zalost, nismo u losinju, nego u jednom malom mjestu, i vjeruj mi, nemas nam na cemu zavidjeti, nije bas bajno po zimi. ni ja nisam vjerovala pricama koje sam cula i mislila sam da pretjeruju, ali...  :/ 
da se doseli jos par roda, e, to bi bilo nesto sasvim drugo!   :Heart:  
ljudi su tu, a kaj da ti velim - otocani su otocani su... otocani. 
zato povremeno posjecujem neke rode u rijeci, a kad sam u zgbu, iskoristimo svaki trenutak za druzenje i ja i maleni.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

je l' se druzite sto, rijecanke? di ste sve nestale?   :Love:

----------


## Angie75

> ne, na zalost, nismo u losinju, nego u jednom malom mjestu, i vjeruj mi, nemas nam na cemu zavidjeti, nije bas bajno po zimi. ni ja nisam vjerovala pricama koje sam cula i mislila sam da pretjeruju, ali...  :/ 
> da se doseli jos par roda, e, to bi bilo nesto sasvim drugo!   
> ljudi su tu, a kaj da ti velim - otocani su otocani su... otocani. 
> zato povremeno posjecujem neke rode u rijeci, a kad sam u zgbu, iskoristimo svaki trenutak za druzenje i ja i maleni.


ja sam živjela na Lošinju svojih prvih 9 godina života, i rođena sam tamo, i djetinjstvo na L. je stvarno bilo idilično tako da ću ga uvijek obožavati. Ali znam o čemu pričaš....

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne, na zalost, nismo u losinju, nego u jednom malom mjestu, i vjeruj mi, nemas nam na cemu zavidjeti, nije bas bajno po zimi. ni ja nisam vjerovala pricama koje sam cula i mislila sam da pretjeruju, ali...  :/ 
> da se doseli jos par roda, e, to bi bilo nesto sasvim drugo!   
> ljudi su tu, a kaj da ti velim - otocani su otocani su... otocani. 
> zato povremeno posjecujem neke rode u rijeci, a kad sam u zgbu, iskoristimo svaki trenutak za druzenje i ja i maleni.
> 
> 
> ja sam živjela na Lošinju svojih prvih 9 godina života, i rođena sam tamo, i djetinjstvo na L. je stvarno bilo idilično tako da ću ga uvijek obožavati. Ali znam o čemu pričaš....


eeee, drugo je to kad si dijete i ides u skolu, imas drustvo... spike odraslih te bas ne tangiraju. I mom starijem je relativno ok jer ide u skolu, pa automatski ima kakvo - takvo drustvo. Ali maleni je recimo usamljen, jer ovdje nije uobicajeno djetetu te dobi traziti drustvo.   :Sad: 
naslo bi se djece, ali roditeljima se ne da odvojiti vrijeme za takvo nesto.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

a nema veze, dolazi ljeto i s njim zivot!  :D 
a druge godine cemo drukcije organizirati stvari! strpljen - spasen!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

topic prezivljava na aparatima... nema nikog vec vise od mjesec dana...   :Unsure:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

a, pitam se je l' samo u komi, ili je u stvari preminuo?  :/

----------


## la11

ma nije preminuo   :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

aaaaa, koji predivan osmijeh u tvom avataru! taj bi me u sve mogao uvjeriti!     :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nana_ri

pozdrav svima, ja sam nana iz rijeke ( ocito   :Rolling Eyes:  ) 
eto da se predstavim na roda ri a nakon toga krecem u postavljanje 1001 pitanja o bebama posto mene ni jedan problem ne zaobilazi....


 :Sad:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

dobro dosla!   :Grin:

----------


## thalia

puhica, zašto ti je lokacija zgb :? sad usred ljeta?

----------


## la11

doborodošla nana

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhica, zašto ti je lokacija zgb :? sad usred ljeta?


nisam mijenjala u profilu, nisam se jos dovoljno ovdje udomacila.   :Smile:

----------


## magriz

ima li koga u gradu i okolici?
mi bismo se malo družili...

----------


## la11

mi smo tu  :D

----------


## thalia

i mi. još se posao nije zahuktao pa imamo vremena  :Smile:

----------


## Serpentina

tko je za kavu u petak?   :Grin:

----------


## Balarosa

Mi smo za nešto, iako možda ne toliko za kavu koliko za trčanje među stolovima  :Smile:

----------


## magriz

ajmo onda trčati među stolovima u petak  :D 

gdje i kad?

----------


## Serpentina

ja sam na zametu 
no nije nam teško doći negdje do grada 

ujutro ili rano poslijepodne pretty please, kasnije se vraćamo u Ck!

----------


## la11

i mi smo za,mi smo na viškovu,pa predložite mjesto,a paše nam ujutro čim ranije  :D

----------


## Serpentina

odlično!!

jedva čekam  8) 

ja ne znam nikog od vas  :Sad:

----------


## la11

možemo se naći na vrhu kauflanda? da li vam je rano u 9,30? dok još nije baš jako vruće.

----------


## magriz

mi stižemo
 :D

----------


## Serpentina

o da
stižemo!
nije prerano, što se nas tiče može i ranije  8)

----------


## la11

ne vjerujem da ćemo stići do 9,30.moram peljati svekije prije 9 kod dr.u grad(sada mi javili   :Evil or Very Mad:  ),možda ako im nebude gužve i stignemo malo sa zakašnjenjem.

----------


## Balarosa

Ima li koga za drugu, popodnevnu smjenu? Oko 18?

----------


## Serpentina

mi nemremo popodne jer smo u Ck. Magriz, stižete?

----------


## morena24

> Malo OT
> ja sam jedna ri nostalgičarka. provela sam 5 najlipših godina u rijeci, na vežici. jel tko od vas bio na FTHM?


ovo ko da sam ja pisala bila sam u Ri 5 god i to na FTHM!!! aaaa
i sad mi fali...Ri naravno, FTHM ne!

malo sam vam se ubacila u dogovore  :Smile:  

ja sam u subotu u Ri , pa ako vam se dogovor premjesti za sub....

----------


## magriz

otpalo nam prijepodne sutra   :Sad:  ...  može poslijepodne.
Balarosa - može Trsat. čujemo se

subota može, bilo ujutro ili popodne

morena - ti si sad u zaprešiću, ili sam pobrkala?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ah Rijeka  :Heart:

----------


## Serpentina

:Sad:  

Drugi put ...

----------


## morena24

> otpalo nam prijepodne sutra   ...  može poslijepodne.
> Balarosa - može Trsat. čujemo se
> 
> subota može, bilo ujutro ili popodne
> 
> morena - ti si sad u zaprešiću, ili sam pobrkala?


da, zivimo u zapresicu sad   :Smile:  , ali idemo na Krk pa cemo stajat u Ri u subotu (ja se nadam). skicnem jos sutra tu da vidim sta ste se dogovorile pa vas mozda dodjem pozdravit  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

ako je Trsat sutra popodne u igri, nemojte nas zaboravit  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

> ako je Trsat sutra popodne u igri, nemojte nas zaboravit


onda nam dođi...   :Smile:

----------


## lollipop

pozdrav svima!!! evo i ja se prijavljujem...   :Smile:  bude li neko druzenje i mi bismo se rado prikljucili. malo smo usamljeni u naselju bez parkica...

----------


## Serpentina

Lolipop, gdje ste vi?
Kako je bilo u Mađi   :Razz:

----------


## lollipop

hej!  :Smile:  sve znas... bilo je suuuuuuuper! nikad bolje. jeste li za druzenje? pisem pp.

----------


## njokica

> ajam 
> aleta 
> alga 
> alisaskvo 
> alone 
> Ana i mamino zlato 
> Balarosa 
> branka0112 
> Bubabaya 
> ...


evo dodala sam se  :Wink:

----------


## dolphins

I ja sam u RI i jako sam ZA autosjedalice pa ako postoje kakvi leci ili plakati rado bi ih poljepila po našem vrtiću i ambulanti.
Ako se ne varam sutra je preglde AS u Kostreni pa ako koja od vas dolazi neka ponese, vidimo se tamo.

----------


## BP

MI bi se isto upisali ali ne znamo kako  :Smile:  

inace bi bilo lijepo dogovoriti se da zakazemo jedan veliki sastanak/druzenje svih ri roda cisto da fotkamo, upoznamo, druzimo...

----------


## Angie75

Mi smo u Ri povremeno, dolazimo sljedeći vikend i ostajemo cijeli tjedan. Bit ćemo redovni na plaži u Ičićima, pa ako se tko zaleti...

----------


## Tanjek

evo da se i mi malo javimo  :Smile:  
ima li netko za druženje u centru grada?  :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Mi dolazimo u Ri večeras, tamo smo par dana, ako je netko za kavu..  :Smile: 
Na zametu smo.  :D

----------


## lollipop

serpentina :D  za kavu spremni!!! nažalost sutra ne možemo, jer smo malo zakurili, pa da ne dijelimo viruse uokolo... ali, nadam se prekosutra. eh da, riknuo mi je mob. ipak, fiksni i dalje preživljava. ionako smo kući. bilo bi super da se vidimo.   :Kiss:

----------


## Serpentina

Ni mi sutra ne možemo, ali bit će dana :wink:

Pričala sam joj već kako će vidjeti svog prijatelja Lollia i kako će se družiti lijepo  :Smile: 

Sutra ujutro vas zovem, tj. kad se vratim iz landranja   :Grin:  

Još netko? Možemo neku grupnu kavu   :Smile:

----------


## Sunseeker

...pozdrav svima... može jedno pitanje za Riječanke... da li možda znate hoće li ubrzo možda biti škola dojenja u Rijeci ili možda neka radionica o platnenim pelenama...
...hvala unaprijed...  :D

----------


## Sun

trebalo bi uskoro i jedno i drugo  :Smile:

----------


## ra

*za početak pelene:* 

U ponedeljak, 24. studenog 2008. s početkom u 17 sati, u u Domu zdravlja u Cambierievoj ulici br. 2 na II katu, u Rijeci, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". Po prvi put i nova pelena - "Nježna pusa" + wet bag (razni uzorci) + zaštitne gaćice!

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 098/1724495.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min.
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## iridana2666

Je li netko za druženje sutra ili u nedjelju?   :Smile:

----------


## la11

> Je li netko za druženje sutra ili u nedjelju?


mi smo na žalost bolesni.drugi put!

----------


## kunda

Samo da se javim svim rijeckim forumasicama. Ja sam iz Ri origigi ali zivim u Novom Vinodolskom (tocnije selu 4km iznad novoga zvanom Donji Zagon), bilo bi mi jako drago ako bi netko organizirao kakvo upoznavanje, druzenje ili sl. da znam za to pa mozda kada nagovorim muza da me odbaci u Ri i dodem. Inace sam u 3oj trudnoci (15 tjedan) i bi bi lijepo popricati sa drugim mama ili onima koje ce to tek postati.... Nadam se da se uskoro i vidimo  :Wink:

----------


## Sun

bok kunda  :Smile: 
vjerujem da će se početi javljati cure za druženje kad malo stanu ove kišurine i dođu lijepi dani

ja ću vam malo napisati o našim (Rodinim) aktivnostima u narednim danima, pa ako ima zainteresiranih, veselit će nas da nam se pridružite  :Smile: 

- 30.04 (četvrtak) dan za odgoj bez batina - organiziramo radionicu u Striboru s početkom u 18 h

- 09.05 - pregled autosjedalica na parkarališt Mercatora od 10 do 12 h

- 16.05 - radionica o platnenim pelenama u Striboru s početkom u 11 h


Sve naše radionice su besplatne i svi ste dobrodošli   :Smile:

----------


## ra

vidimo se sutra kod mercatora  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

evo da je javi jedna sa sjevernojadranskog otoka. nisam uclanjena u rodu, ali ako mogu kako pomoci , potrudit cu se!

----------


## Sun

koji otok mimah?

----------


## Mimah

najveci   :Wink:   cres!

----------


## Sun

čarobni otok  :Smile: 
što si baš u cresu ili?
mogli bi ti dati nekom prigodom malo letaka rodinih da odneseš u dom zdravlja

----------


## Mimah

Jesam, bas u Cresu! Da, naravno! Mozemo se dogovoriti za neki bus ili kad ja dodjem do ri.

----------


## Angie75

Mi stižemo u Ičiće za vikend, a sljedeći vikend produžujemo na Cres. Ako što treba prevesti, tu smo!

----------


## BP

curke a kako bi bilo da odredimo jedan fixni datum/mjesto pa da se sve lijepo nadjemo? Cisto da se vidi koliko nas ima i da se druzimo....

dajte prijedlog. Vrijeme je godisnjih i mislim da ce nas dosta faliti ali zasto ne npr neko poslijepodne u icicima na plazi kod pijeska ili slicno?

----------


## Angie75

> Vrijeme je godisnjih i mislim da ce nas dosta faliti ali zasto ne npr neko poslijepodne u icicima na plazi kod pijeska ili slicno?


Malo kasnimo, ali mi smo za   :Grin:  
Može i ujutro na kupanju.

----------


## njokica

Ima slučajno koja Riječanka da trenutno ljetuje u Baški na Krku?  B-)

----------


## anilokin

evo i mi vam se pridružujemo   :Smile:  

zar se ne organizira ponekad nikakva kavica ili neko druženje?

mis mo svakako za   :Smile:

----------


## XENA

Evo još jedna Rječanka, pozzziiiiiiić svim mama  :Smile:

----------


## talic

pozdrav! možda će mi ovdje netko znati reći da li je izgledno da će se uskoro organizirati kod nas rodina radionica o nenasilnom odgoju? 
Baš sam žalosna što se sve aktivnosti vrijedne spomena uglavnom održavaju u Zagrebu, a ostalima preostaje da čeznutljivo buljimo u ekran.

----------


## Sunseeker

...pozz svima, hoće li uskoro Rodina radionica o dojenju ili škola dojenja, kako se već zove u Rijeci?!...

----------


## talic

Rijeka je, očito, u zapećku svih zapećaka...

----------


## apricot

> Rijeka je, očito, u zapećku svih zapećaka...


Nije Rijeka u zapećku, daleko od toga.

Ali, nama iz Zagreba je teško putovati u Rijeku kako bismo održale Malu školu dojenja, a u Rijeci za sada imamo samo jednu savjetnicu.
Čim edukaciju završi još jedna Riječanka, škole dojenja će se održavati prema potrebi.

Jednako tako, čekamo da neka od Riječanki završi edukaciju za radionice Ne! po guzi. 
Normalno je da nas u Zagrebu ima najviše i da nam se lakše organizirati.

Zato pozivamo svaku od vas da se priključi, prođe edukaciju i održava radionice i male škole.

----------


## Sunseeker

...hvala, nadam se da će ipak biti neka od školica kad-tad... pozz  :Smile: )...

----------


## talic

> Zato pozivamo svaku od vas da se priključi, prođe edukaciju i održava radionice i male škole.


misli se na članove udruge ili mene i sunseeker, tj. riječane općenito?

----------


## apricot

na sve Riječanke.
uvjet je učlanjenje u Rodu, naravno.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

> ...pozz svima, hoće li uskoro Rodina radionica o dojenju ili škola dojenja, kako se već zove u Rijeci?!...


 :Yes:  i ja jedva čekam radionicu... a do tada Rodin filmić  :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

U subotu, 21.8.2010., na pakiralištu Milihovo  ispod OŠ Viškovo, u sklopu sportsko-glazbene manifestacije u  organizaciji Taekwando kluba Viškovo, održat će se Rodin pregled  autosjedalica u vremenu od 9 do 11 sati ujutro. Dobrodošli!

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

suuper!! Mi još nemamo montiranu stolicu u autu, ali ako budem mogla navratiti, svakako hooću.. makar da vidim na što trebam obratiti pozornost. Hoće li biti i onaj štandić s majicama?  :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Neće, ovaj put nema štanda, samo pregled AS. Vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Serpentina

Cure, i ovdje javljam da je štand na Korzu povodom obilježavanja TD prebačen na sljedeći vikend, 9.10.2010. 
Bit će ispred Radio Rijeke, kao i uvijek. Vidimo se, i nemojte se ljutiti što ovako kasno javljam.  :Saint:

----------


## In love

Škola nošenja beba u alternativnim nosiljkama



AlterMama  i Gradska knjižnica Rijeka vas pozivaju na I. besplatnu školu nošenja  beba u alternativnim nosiljkama. Škola će se održati 24. siječnja 2011.  godine u prostorijama Dječjeg odjela Stribor na adresi Trg 128. brigade  Hrvatske vojske 6 u 18h. Pozvani ste svi vi, mame, tate, bake, djedovi,  koji doma imate neku od nosiljki (sling, tkana marama, elastična marama,  pouch, mei tai, s...truktuirane  nosiljke, mei hip, …), a nije vam baš jasno što s njima raditi. Pozvani  ste i ako nemate nosiljke, a zanimaju vas, jer smo osigurali znatan  broj različitih testnih nosiljki. Dobrodošle ste i vi trudnice, kao i  svi koji jednostavno volite nositi svoju djecu.



Za školu  su potrebne prijave, tako da nam se javite na telefon 099 539 55 22 ili  e-adresu altermama@gmail.com sa svojim imenom i prezimenom,  kontakt-telefonom, bebinom dobi i podacima o tome koju nosiljku želite  naučiti nositi u školi. Broj polaznika/ca je ograničen, stoga požurite,  pa se vidimo 24.01.2011 u Striboru.



Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Kao za inat, prekasno sam vidjela post... 
Mišić mi baš ne dopušta previše interneta  :Rolling Eyes:  ali, interesantno, baš smo toga dana bili u prvoj pravoj šetnji na Žurkovu i to u marami!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

p.s. vidim najavu za radionicu o platnenim pelenama, a ne mogu konkretnije informacije... može link?  :Embarassed:

----------


## In love

Radionica o platnenim pelenama, 

Gradska knjižnica Rijeka, Dječji odjel Stribor, 14.2.2011 u 18 sati (preko puta čokobara u centru grada)

Dolazite ?  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Da!  :Smile: 
Već sam organizirala baka-servis  :Cool: 
Treba li se prijaviti?

----------


## In love

> Da! 
> Već sam organizirala baka-servis 
> Treba li se prijaviti?


Super. Ne treba samo dođi  :Smile:

----------


## abeja

Dodjem i ja.

----------


## abeja

btw bas prigodan datum  :Smile:

----------


## In love

> Dodjem i ja.


Super  :Smile:  A datum je stvarno ono - cool  :Wink:

----------


## In love

Rode smo jućer bile jako zadovoljne sa odazivom, bilo je jako puno trudnica  :Smile: )

I kako se je svidjelo vama? Jel vam bilo ok? Šta biste još željeli da se dogodi u Rijeci? 

Ajmo, cure, raspišite se malo da malo pokrenemo pospavanu Rijeku (i okolicu)  :Wink: )

----------


## abeja

Bas mi je zao da nisam mogla doci. :/ Drugi put...

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Bilo je suuuper!  :Love: 

voljela bih kad bi bila radionica o dojenju i o prehrani za vrijeme dojenja.. zatim još jednom o nošenju i tako.. ma baš je super tako se družiti  :Heart:

----------


## Blondina

Baš mi je žao da sam propustila  :Sad: 
Kakva je inače praksa... za nas koji nemamo preveliku mogućnost čuvanja bebača...može li se prisustvovati i s klincima na sličnim radionicama ? (koliko je to moguće  :Wink:  )

----------


## CERES

I nama je bilo lijepo  i informativno, (definitvno se odlučili za platnene), potspisujem Sunshine Shoot, radionica o dojenju u Rijeci bi bi bila pun pogodak...

----------


## apricot

Vjerujte da je i Rodi Mala škola dojenja u Rijeci - visoko na listi prioriteta.
Problem je što je savjetnicama teško organizirati se i otići u Rijeku  :Undecided:

----------


## talic

i radionica Ne po guzi bi baš dobro došla....

----------


## In love

Znaći
- Mala škola dojenja
- Radionica Ne po guzi( ovo je za sada u planu tek na jesen)
- pregled autostolica ( to planiramo kada prodje karnevalsko ludilo)

Fale nam članice, mlade, nadebudne i poduzetne pa ako imate interesa - pridružite nam se. Ne grizemo  :Wink:

----------


## abeja

> Znaći
> - Mala škola dojenja
> - Radionica Ne po guzi( ovo je za sada u planu tek na jesen)
> - pregled autostolica ( to planiramo kada prodje karnevalsko ludilo)
> 
> Fale nam članice, mlade, nadebudne i poduzetne pa ako imate interesa - pridružite nam se. Ne grizemo


ja bi se rado pridruzila, ali nema velike koristi od toga... jos uvijek nisam mobilna (ne vozim) a i nema mi ko pricuvat dijete dok mm radi...

----------


## In love

*Abeja*, nema veze. Pa vidiš da i naši priljepci dolaze s nama  :Wink:  Uvijek se nadje netko da jih počuva...

Ma, znam, trenutno ti to je znanstvena fantastika ali Val će porasti pa će ti biti lakše  :Wink: )

----------


## In love

> Baš mi je žao da sam propustila 
> Kakva je inače praksa... za nas koji nemamo preveliku mogućnost čuvanja bebača...može li se prisustvovati i s klincima na sličnim radionicama ? (koliko je to moguće  )


Naravno  :Smile:  Možete doći sa bebom, nije nikakav problem.

----------


## Blondina

> Znaći
> - Mala škola dojenja
> - Radionica Ne po guzi( ovo je za sada u planu tek na jesen)
> - pregled autostolica ( to planiramo kada prodje karnevalsko ludilo)
> 
> Fale nam članice, mlade, nadebudne i poduzetne pa ako imate interesa - pridružite nam se. Ne grizemo



a srednje mlade, polupoduzetne i mrvicu nadobudne sa priljepkom koji je uvijek uz mamu  :Smile:  ak i takve dolaze u obzir  :Smile: )
a ovim radionicama bi rado prisustvovala  :Klap:

----------


## In love

> a srednje mlade, polupoduzetne i mrvicu nadobudne sa priljepkom koji je uvijek uz mamu  ak i takve dolaze u obzir )
> a ovim radionicama bi rado prisustvovala


I takve uzimamo, bez brige  :Wink: )

----------


## Blondina

> I takve uzimamo, bez brige )



 :Very Happy:  
odlično, u svakom slučaju čekam slijedeću radionicu/predavanje ....

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

...  :Sad:  stalno svraćam da vidim hoće li biti nešto.. pregled AS ili radionica ili kava...  :Embarassed:

----------


## In love

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Rijeci koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati u subotu 20. ožujka 2011. od 9 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Delta.

Ako je moguće, molimo donesite sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te dovedite i vaše dijete.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Jupiiii!!!  :Very Happy: 
Vidimo se!

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

> ..subotu 20. ožujka...


u nedjelju?  :Smile:

----------


## In love

> u nedjelju?


Nedjelju, ofkorz  :Wink: )

----------


## Leona_S

Pozdrav svima!! Ja sam nova članica na forumu...nisam baš iz Rijeke, a pošto nema neke skupine iz okolice...pa ću se malo prikrpati vama  :Smile: ). Inače sam često u Rijeci i voljela bi sudjelovati u vašim aktivnostima!

----------


## In love

LeonaS, dobrodošla  :Smile:  Ni ja nisam baš iz Rijeke, nije bed  :Smile:  Druženja nam loše idu, akcije su se malo pokrenule  :Smile: )

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Dobrodošla!  :Smile: 
Pa dobro, nisam ni ja baš baš iz Rijeke,  :Smile:

----------


## dorena

Pozdrav starim i novim clanicama i forumasicama  :Wink: 
nakon nekoliko godina izbivanja, zbog nekih privatnih problema i briga, eto me opet tu!
necu moci biti puno angazirana, ali tu-i-tamo mogu uskociti za nesto pripomoci ako treba (za sada malim koracima...)
 :Wink:

----------


## In love

Povodom  Međunarodnog dana odgoja bez batina koji se obilježava 30. travnja  udruga Roda će diljem Hrvatske organizirati radionice o odgovornom  roditeljstvu.

*27.04.2011 - Cres
28.04.2011 - Mali Lošinj
29.04.2011 - Rab
30.04.2011 - Rijeka*



Radionica, koja je dio projekta Odgovorno  roditeljstvo, je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je 120 minuta. Zbog  ograničenog broja polaznika najave su obavezne, stoga vas molimo da svoj  dolazak svakako prijavite na 098 887 201.


Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Mimah

Nemojte svi na ovaj broj zvati  :Laughing: , samo za Lošinj.

Rab- 091 734 90 82

Rijeka-  099 403 51 89

----------


## In love

> Nemojte svi na ovaj broj zvati , samo za Lošinj.
> 
> Rab- 091 734 90 82
> 
> Rijeka-  099 403 51 89


Ups, sorry  :Sad:

----------


## Mimah

U *subotu, 04. lipnja 2011*. u KC Susajda u *Cresu*, Šetalište 20. travnja 60, održat ćese* mala škola dojenja*.

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice, dojilje i njihovi partneri. 
*
Početak* radionice je *u 10 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 

*Istoga dana, na istome mjestu, s početkom u 13 sati* održat će se i radionica o platnenim pelenama na kojoj ćete moći saznati sve o prednostima korištenja platnenih pelena. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona  098 887 201.

Radionice su besplatne, a dobrodošla su i djeca! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

Cresanke, Lošinjanke, ima li vas?  :Smile:

----------


## BP

malo podizem...ajmo organizirati neko druzenje, kavicu, kupanac, setnju 

veteranke: Balarosa, iridana, Sun...di ste?

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Ja sam ZA!  :Smile:

----------


## Balarosa

Za, za, za  :Smile:  Ja sam na Krimeji i imam za ovaj dio i konkretan prijedlog ako se radi o bebama - perivoj iza crkve na Trsatu, kratka čista trava, ima hlada, tekuće vode i automat za kavu, mi se tamo redovito valjamo. Sunshine, donijet ću i Kindle da ti ubrzam nagovaranje  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Hihihi, suuper! Meni paše Trsat, doduše, još se nismo tamo šetali, ali baš dobro zvuči. A auto parkiramo kod Dvorane mladosti ili na parkingu za groblje, malo niže, ne? Super.. U koje doba dana?  :Smile:

----------


## Balarosa

Mi smo obično tamo oko 10, a možemo i ranije. Jedino što ja dovodim i jednog petogodišnjaka koji je sklon postati nestrpljiv kad je okružen bebama pa ne bih voljela da ispadne da moramo odmah otići, nadam se da će se još netko prijaviti.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Ok, oko 10! još samo da dogovorimo dan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Balarosa

Meni paše sve osim četvrtka ovaj tjedan.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Mi smo pokupili neku virozu, maleni ima temperaturu i vadili smo krv i mokraću..  :Sad:  Javim kad ozdravimo

----------


## Balarosa

Vibram da je samo sunce i da brzo ozdravite. Mozda je i bolje sve skupa odgoditi za rujan i bolje vremenske uvjete.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Hvala, draga  :Love:

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Evo, mi smo zdravi, veseli i spremni na druženje pa kad se skupimo, računajte na nas  :Smile:

----------


## Balarosa

Super da ste ozdravili  :Smile:  Mi smo tu još drugi tjedan do petka, a onda nas nema neko vrijeme.

----------


## puntica

Evo RODE i u DELNICAMA!  :Very Happy: 

U utorak 6.9.2011. od 17-18:30 h  
u prostorijama Gradske knjižnice Delnice, Ante Starčevića 10. 

Dođite i saznajte više o aktivnostima kojima se RODA bavi, te o tome što   svatko može učiniti za poboljšanje prava djece i roditelja.  
Predstavit ćemo vam prekrasne moderne i ekološke platnene pelene,   pokloniti vam film o dojenju i ponuditi brojne brošure o trudnoći,   dojenju, porodu, sigurnosti i odgoju djece.  
Dobrodošle su sve trudnice, mame, tate i oni koji to žele postati, bake,   djedovi i svi drugi zainteresirani. Osobito se veselimo potencijalnim   novim članicama i članovima!

----------


## MarikaPika

Ne zamerite mi zbog pitanja-je li to u Rijeci? Hoće li biti neka  savetnica za dojenje? Jedna jako dobra prijatlejica treba pomoć i mislim da bi došla da neko vidi da li dobro postavlja bebu na dojku. Porodila se pre 11 dana, već je u panici da nema mleka jer beba plače, pa je već dala AD...Ako bi neka savetnica iz RI i mimo ovog događaja da je kontaktira i vidi se sa njom, mislim da bi joj itekako dobrodošlo, jer se bojim da ja odavde, telefonom i skajpom, ne  mogu mnogo da uradim da pomognem.

----------


## apricot

Marika, u Rijeci postoji (već pedesetak godina) odlična ambulanta za dojenje, pri nekom domu zdravlja.
neka pokuša saznati gdje je to.
radi svaki dan, naizmjenično ujutro i popodne.

ili neka nazove SOS

----------


## MarikaPika

Apri, hvala dušo :Heart: 
Reći ću joj da ih potraži ako opet upadne u paranoju, samo da provere da li je dobar prihvat bradavice. Ona je teorijski potkovana  :Grin: , jedino je sada meni problem da joj praktično pomognem jer je daleko. Danas je ipak stanje bolje, od juče rano ujutru, kada je nakon jednog podoja dala 30 ml, nije davala AD, i polako se opušta glede razmaka između podoja i gladi kao razloga za bebin plač  :Grin:

----------


## Solange13

Marika, pun ti je inbox!  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

dođe neka od vas sutra na Rodin štand u Cres? 



> *Udruga  RODA-  Roditelji u akciji vas poziva na obilježavanje Tjedna dojenja u  Cresu.  Trudnice, dojilje, dođite po besplatan primjerak DVD-a Mliječna  staza-  put do uspješnog dojenja. Također, moći ćete se upoznati s  modernim  platnenim ekološkim pelenama i opskrbiti se drugim edukativnim   materijalima vezanim uz dojenje, sigurnost i odgoj djece.
> 
>  Čekamo vas u subotu, 8. listopada 2011. na Trgu Frane Pertića, ispred gradske lože između 10 i 12 sati.*

----------


## ivano2

Draga forumašice iz Rijeka možete li mi reći gdje u Rijeci mogu ostaviti auto na 8 dana (idemo brodom do Hvara) a da nije preskupo i da je sigurno (garaža)?
(da li primjerice u Tower centru smije auto stajati tako dugo? na njihovim stranicama nema ništa o parkiranju)
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Pozdrav, svima  :Smile: 
evo mene nakon dugo vemena i vjerujem da je *ivano2* riješio problem s parkiranjem?
U Toweru vjerujem da se može ostaviti auto, ali nije sigurno, dapače, svatko može ući i ...

I tako... Dijete mi je naraslo, Kindle još uvijek nemam, nismo se našle...  :Grin:

----------


## Riječanka

danas sam njuškala ovom temom sve nešto tužna što ni roda ni forumašice s ovog područja nisu(smo) nešto aktivnije. koliko uopće ima članica udruge s ovog područja?

----------


## XENA

Aktivna u čitanju Rode, nešto malo i u postanju na forumu ali nisam učlanjena u Rodu.
Drago mi je što nas ima i u Rijeci  :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

Nema nas puno. Možda možemo nešto promijeniti po tom pitanju?  :Smile:

----------


## ivano2

> Pozdrav, svima 
> evo mene nakon dugo vemena i vjerujem da je *ivano2* riješio problem s parkiranjem?
> U Toweru vjerujem da se može ostaviti auto, ali nije sigurno, dapače, svatko može ući i ...
> 
> I tako... Dijete mi je naraslo, Kindle još uvijek nemam, nismo se našle...


Nazalost nisam rijesila problem...

----------


## Riječanka

pa, sigurno bi mogle. ja već dugo razmišljam o tome da se učlanim, ali nisam sigurna koliko zaista mogu i aktivno pridonjeti, pa odustanem. bilo bi mi poticajno da znam da vas ima, da ste aktivne i sl., neki konkretan plan, akcija...znate, nešto da me trgne i pokrene. ionako me, kao i većinu forumašica koje žive neka od načela Rode, smatraju rodom. ali, kad dođem na ovaj topic i vidim da se jako malo događa, odnosno jako je malo vidljivo lokalno djelovanje, nekako izgubim volju. dobijem je opet kad pročitam ili čujem nešto protiv rode, kada se krene suludim argumentima i napadima...e onda bih se odmah učlanila.

----------


## Riječanka

*Ivano2,* možda ovdje nađeš informaciju: http://www.rijeka.hr/Parkiranje01

mislim, nazovi Zagrad i vidi kakav aranžman možeš ugovoriti, a da nije mjesečna karta. nije mi trebalo, pa ne znam, ali imaš brojeve za info

----------


## Mimah

> pa, sigurno bi mogle. ja već dugo razmišljam o tome da se učlanim, ali nisam sigurna koliko zaista mogu i aktivno pridonjeti, pa odustanem. bilo bi mi poticajno da znam da vas ima, da ste aktivne i sl., neki konkretan plan, akcija...znate, nešto da me trgne i pokrene. ionako me, kao i većinu forumašica koje žive neka od načela Rode, smatraju rodom. ali, kad dođem na ovaj topic i vidim da se jako malo događa, odnosno jako je malo vidljivo lokalno djelovanje, nekako izgubim volju. dobijem je opet kad pročitam ili čujem nešto protiv rode, kada se krene suludim argumentima i napadima...e onda bih se odmah učlanila.


Ja te razumijem. I ja sam, prije nego sam se učlanila, mozgala hoću li ja to moći. Imala sam osjećaj da kad pošaljem prijavnicu, neći imati sekunde vremena jer ću svašta nešto morati. Kad se učlaniš, ne moraš apsolutno ništa, i članarina je podrška!  :Smile: 

Ipak, kad već postaneš članicom, pratiš malo što se događa kod uigrane ekipe i procjenjuješ ako bi to mogla i kod sebe. 

Što se akcija tiče, primjerice, ovaj Dan planeta Zemlje se mogao i u Rijeci obilježiti. Ipak, cure nisu mogle. Možda si ti bila mogla pa bismo nešto uspjele.  :Smile:  I ja bih voljela vidjeti da Rijeka malo oživi.

----------


## Riječanka

Kad se vratim s GO, ozbiljno ću o tome razmisliti. Ako ništa drugo, barem ću dati podršku kroz članarinu (drugo bi bilo preambiciozno, ove jeseni Šefica kreće u školu, a vraćam se na posao nakon rodiljnog i moram izorganizirati čuvanje 8 mjesečne Zmajice, hm...bolje da ne mislim o jeseni).

----------


## Mimah

:Very Happy:

----------


## Beti3

> Draga forumašice iz Rijeka možete li mi reći gdje u Rijeci mogu ostaviti auto na 8 dana (idemo brodom do Hvara) a da nije preskupo i da je sigurno (garaža)?
> (da li primjerice u Tower centru smije auto stajati tako dugo? na njihovim stranicama nema ništa o parkiranju)
> Hvala unaprijed!


Ti bi baš htjela čuvanu garažu? Mislim da je to svagdje skupo. 
Zatvorena parkirališta koja se ne plaćaju imaju i Tower i Mercator i Kaufland. I svi imaju stražarsku službu 24 sata. Možda da ih pitaš da li se smije ostaviti par dana auto.
No, ako ti nije bitno da je garaža, ostavi na Delti, tamo ima automobila u svako doba dana i noći, možeš naći mjesto u hladu ako dođeš rano ili jako kasno. Samo treba paziti da izađeš s parkirališta u doba kad nema naplate ( od 21,30 navečer do 7 ujutro i od subote popodne do pon. ujutro). A ja ti ga mogu pogledati ako je OK, kad dođem u grad :Smile: .
Na Rivi je buran noćni život pa ti ne bih preporučila tamo ostaviti auto.
Da sam bliže gradu rekla bih ti da parkiraš kraj moje kuće, ali nisam.

----------


## ivano2

Hvala ali kako sad stvari stoje idemo busom ... Nadam se nekoj brzoj lajni zg-ri.

----------


## Indi

Drage žene, dođite *U RIJEK*U pogledati dokumentarac *Sloboda porodu
*čije će se projekcija održati na sljedećem mjestu:
*Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati.*

Film „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka. 
U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju 
na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram  rodilja. Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama 
za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”
RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati
 PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati
 RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy: 
Danas u Rijeci!!!

----------


## anasti

ja sam i pg županije!

----------


## njokica

Bok cure,

zanima me je li u planu održavanje Male škole dojenja, Radionice za trudnice i sli. u dogledno vrijeme u Rijeci? Naime, voljela bih bar nešto od toga poslušati prije poroda  :Smile: 

Hvala!!

----------


## nightrain

Vidimo se u Toweru ovaj vikend (10.-12.4.2015.)?

Već sutra, točno u podne, na radionici za trudnoću i porod!  :Smile: 
Subota u 14h - platnene pelene..
Nedjelja u 16h - Mala škola dojenja..

Na Rodinom štandu možete opipati, pogledati i kupiti mekane, šarene, krasne pelene, priručnik Iz Rodina kljuna i svašta nešto korisno i zanimljivo..  :Smile: 

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/roda-leti-u-rijeku

https://www.facebook.com/events/1457035121255406/

----------


## sara38

> Vidimo se u Toweru ovaj vikend (10.-12.4.2015.)?
> 
> Već sutra, točno u podne, na radionici za trudnoću i porod! 
> Subota u 14h - platnene pelene..
> Nedjelja u 16h - Mala škola dojenja..
> 
> Na Rodinom štandu možete opipati, pogledati i kupiti mekane, šarene, krasne pelene, priručnik Iz Rodina kljuna i svašta nešto korisno i zanimljivo.. 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/article/read/roda-leti-u-rijeku
> ...


Bili smo i ponešto kupili.  :Smile:

----------

